# Chip-Hole repairs.



## Miles (Jan 19, 2006)

I have some high end bottles with some chips out of the lip, or some holes in them. I would like to fix them with some epoxy like material, but I'm totally new to it. I just need help knowing what to buy, how to get it a certain color, and how I would hold it in place.

 Basically I need to know how to fix up a chip or hole, and how to hold the material in place. Also how to blend color, and what to buy.

 Ah, who am I kidding? I'm lost!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, Miles...


 Here's a start... And if you go to the Cleaning and Repairing Forum and scroll back, you'll find quite a few references to bottle repair...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/I_bought_a_bottle_with_a_hole_in_it%21%21%21%21/m_39636/tm.htm


 Ron


----------



## Miles (Jan 19, 2006)

I remember that post..haha. 

 How would I get a desired color though, and where do I buy the stuff? Is it like handling clay?


----------

